# ADA Sticker?



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

This may be a very vain question. I have a ADA Mini M and S. The S has the new ADA sticker but the M has the old one. Does anyone know where I can get a new one to replace the old sticker? I'm digging the new sticker.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You can't buy the stickers by themselves. You'll have to look for someone who is debadging/discarding their tank and ask them for the sticker.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Take em both off, debranding is the best way! ADA style is supposed to be "minimalistic" right?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I will never, ever, EVER understand the point of debadging an ADA tank...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Call ADG, if I remember correctly, they were replacing stickers for old ones. At least, thats what I heard.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just get an image and take it to your local vinyl decal place and have them cut some. You can turn all your tanks into ADA's for a few bucks.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish they would permanently laser etch it onto the tank (i think everyone who owns an ADA tank keeps the sticker, it will be like de-badging a Ferrari). Or at the least apply a die cut vinyl sticker instead of that cheap sticker.

PM me if you want the new logo, it isn't the best resolution, but I think it will do.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> I will never, ever, EVER understand the point of debadging an ADA tank...


So that you can see the algae behind it better


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> This may be a very vain question. I have a ADA Mini M and S. The S has the new ADA sticker but the M has the old one. Does anyone know where I can get a new one to replace the old sticker? I'm digging the new sticker.


I heard they're coming out with a whole new line this summer that's going to make their current stuff look like bait buckets.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> I will never, ever, EVER understand the point of debadging an ADA tank...


Thank you! I encourage anyone else who differs in thinking to go into their garage with a hammer or something and de-badge their Mercedes.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I would debadge an ADA tank in a second. If I debadged a Ferrari or a Mercedes you'd still instantly recognize it as one correct? This should be the same with ADA tanks but unfortunately it's not. Their quality is great but since they're made in the same place and with the same materials as other tanks, they aren't of distinguishable quality or design. And yes, I've owned them and seen a lot in person. I understand how nice they are.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

GitMoe said:


> I would debadge an ADA tank in a second. If I debadged a Ferrari or a Mercedes you'd still instantly recognize it as one correct? This should be the same with ADA tanks but unfortunately it's not. Their quality is great but since they're made in the same place and with the same materials as other tanks, they aren't of distinguishable quality or design. And yes, I've owned them and seen a lot in person. I understand how nice they are.



please pat yourself on the back. five times.

I am way too vain, I have come to love that sticker.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, removing a sticker or badge has nothing to do with the make/model/brand of the item. It has everything to do with a clean look. Especially when that item is sitting in my home.. I'm not paying to have you advertise your logo in my living room.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> please pat yourself on the back. five times.
> 
> I am way too vain, I have come to love that sticker.


It's not that hard. A razor blade and some windex will do it. It just looks much cleaner and 99.9% of people who see your tank won't have a clue what ADA is or why that means anything. You're just reminding yourself you spent a lot of money on some really clear glass and as little silicone as possible to keep it together. :icon_cool


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Really, the only thing that debadging does is play to emotional value (one way or the other: oh my god I can't believe you debadged! or "sweet, I debadged!") and lessen resale value (condition of reselling used), which wouldn't be a valid point if ADA tanks weren't one of the only aquariums that actually retain most of their value if you decide to sell it used.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Just get an image and take it to your local vinyl decal place and have them cut some. You can turn all your tanks into ADA's for a few bucks.


You better be careful doing that. There are copyright or trademark laws so others can't use or replicate your logo.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe, but who's going to go around checking people's tanks? Besides, if you are making one for an actual ADA tank, then there shouldn't be any issue. If you are making one for a non-ADA tank, well, that's just kinda sad and probably punishment in and of itself.


----------



## deaf123 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a sad day for the aquarium hobby when the equipment becomes more important than the contents of the tank. Some of the nicest tanks I've ever seen originally had a big AGA label stuck to the outside.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> Really, the only thing that debadging does is play to emotional value (one way or the other: oh my god I can't believe you debadged! or "sweet, I debadged!") and lessen resale value (condition of reselling used), which wouldn't be a valid point *if ADA tanks weren't one of the only aquariums that actually retain most of their value if you decide to sell it used*.


*Citation needed.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

ADA makes the best subtrate out there, but I'm not sure if the same can be said about their other stuff.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

exv152 said:


> ADA makes the best subtrate out there, but I'm not sure if the same can be said about their other stuff.


What is the resale value of their substrate?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

galabar said:


> What is the resale value of their substrate?


About double what you paid for it since they never have it in stock and people always want it. :hihi: Supply and demand...


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> Really, the only thing that debadging does is play to emotional value (one way or the other: oh my god I can't believe you debadged! or "sweet, I debadged!") and lessen resale value (condition of reselling used), which wouldn't be a valid point if ADA tanks weren't one of the only aquariums that actually retain most of their value if you decide to sell it used.


I took the stickers off of both my aquapro tanks, and I would do the same with ADA tanks. I don't care about brand recognition and I'm not a brand fanboy. I buy rimless tanks because they're artful and minimalistic, not because they're made by ADA or anyone else. Taking the sticker off lessens the impact of any outside infulence on the aquascape, which is the point of a rimless tank. I go to great lengths to not show any sort of equipment, wires, or artificial anything on, in, or around my underwater garden. It's just a sticker, get over it.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

samamorgan said:


> I took the stickers off of both my aquapro tanks, and I would do the same with ADA tanks. I don't care about brand recognition and I'm not a brand fanboy. I buy rimless tanks because they're artful and minimalistic, not because they're made by ADA or anyone else. Taking the sticker off lessens the impact of any outside infulence on the aquascape, which is the point of a rimless tank. I go to great lengths to not show any sort of equipment, wires, or artificial anything on, in, or around my underwater garden. It's just a sticker, get over it.


You will think I'm being harsh, but take this as the completely neutral response that it is: I honestly don't care what anyone does with their aquarium. Their right to buy and do as they wish. I designed the Aqua Pro logo they use now, and I represent ADA. So a sale on either I'm supportive of either way!

The only thing I did was list a fact. It's a fact that removing the badge lessens resale value. Not opinion. *And it isn't even a fact anyone needs to care about at all if they never plan on reselling*. One way or the other the opinion of debadging is solely that of the buyer. 

*I do not support debadging, and I do not support keeping it on. I support the viewpoint of whatever-the-hell-someone wants to do with what they bought. 

*


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Good way to be  I wasn't actually poking any jabs at you, im just sort of a harsh person in general, and it shows in my posts. Sorry if i came off badly.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> *I do not support debadging, and I do not support keeping it on. I support the viewpoint of whatever-the-hell-someone wants to do with what they bought.
> 
> *


I laughed pretty hard, lol


----------



## douten (Mar 8, 2012)

I took mine off and slap it on an ada photo that comes with the tank XD
Like Sama I like the simplicity and cleanliness of rimless tanks and imo I think the sticker detracts from it~ I understand why most would keep the sticker on though. Whichever way makes you the tank looks best for you, you should go for it


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

deaf123 said:


> It's a sad day for the aquarium hobby when the equipment becomes more important than the contents of the tank. Some of the nicest tanks I've ever seen originally had a big AGA label stuck to the outside.


Nobody said the equipment is more important.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

GitMoe said:


> I would debadge an ADA tank in a second. If I debadged a Ferrari or a Mercedes you'd still instantly recognize it as one correct? This should be the same with ADA tanks but unfortunately it's not. Their quality is great but since they're made in the same place and with the same materials as other tanks, they aren't of distinguishable quality or design. And yes, I've owned them and seen a lot in person. I understand how nice they are.


What other tanks are of the same quality? I'm not being a jerk, I really want to know. I keep hearing people say this, but I have yet to see a tank as nice. I've seen a few that are close though.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

deaf123 said:


> It's a sad day for the aquarium hobby when the equipment becomes more important than the contents of the tank. Some of the nicest tanks I've ever seen originally had a big AGA label stuck to the outside.


Why? I don't understand? Why is it sad people want high quality, high clarity glass with the best seams available? Why is it sad people want good substrates, and good filters and good nice looking stands? 

It is a sad day when people can't see an aquarium as more than just the contents. The aquarium as a piece of art is much more intriguing to me than an ugly glass box with some plants in it.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Francis Xavier said:


> Really, the only thing that debadging does is play to emotional value (one way or the other: oh my god I can't believe you debadged! or "sweet, I debadged!") and lessen resale value (condition of reselling used), which wouldn't be a valid point if ADA tanks weren't one of the only aquariums that actually retain most of their value if you decide to sell it used.


Frank, I really think this is a bold statement. I've never seen an ADA hold any more value than any other aquarium once it is being resold as long as you aren't comparing people giving away aquariums or something silly. I've bought quite a few used ADA tanks as well as new ones and whatnot and the price reduction is on par with any other "used" tank. Heck, I'm about to buy 3 or 4 from someone.

Personally I would just put the sticker facing the back wall if I took the time to think about it then you have no issues in the future if someone is vain and you need to sell your tank and you don't have any issues with the residue. My mini solar has the logo face the other way and it is much cleaner. 

-Andrew


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol, simple solution. I don't know why i never thought of that. It's not like there's any difference between the front and back.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

samamorgan said:


> Lol, simple solution. I don't know why i never thought of that. It's not like there's any difference between the front and back.


None at all. I was going to turn my tank when I did a rescape this semester but it was late and I forgot to do it. 

I figure it is much easier and negates the whole issue. Want the sticker turn the tank around, don't want it turn it the other way. Each scape you could swap sides and mess with people. Or get the new sticker for one side and the old one for the other... 

Maybe get an old ADA tank and do a Do!Aqua sticker for the other side since it isn't the high clarity glass...

Oh there is lots of fun stuff that can happen if you have the time to get creative... 

-Andrew


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Take em both off, debranding is the best way! ADA style is supposed to be "minimalistic" right?


What's the point in spending all of the money if you take the branding off

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> Really, the only thing that debadging does is play to emotional value (one way or the other: oh my god I can't believe you debadged! or "sweet, I debadged!") and lessen resale value (condition of reselling used), which wouldn't be a valid point *if ADA tanks weren't one of the only aquariums that actually retain most of their value* if you decide to sell it used.





A Hill said:


> Frank, I really think this is a bold statement. I've never seen an ADA hold any more value than any other aquarium once it is being resold as long as you aren't comparing people giving away aquariums or something silly. I've bought quite a few used ADA tanks as well as new ones and whatnot and the price reduction is on par with any other "used" tank. Heck, I'm about to buy 3 or 4 from someone.
> 
> Personally I would just put the sticker facing the back wall if I took the time to think about it then you have no issues in the future if someone is vain and you need to sell your tank and you don't have any issues with the residue. My mini solar has the logo face the other way and it is much cleaner.
> 
> -Andrew


Ah, you caught that too. I think ADA tanks look very nice. However, we do need to call out sales reps when they try to slip things like the above past us. 

Citation still needed.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

xxxSHyXAxxx said:


> What's the point in spending all of the money if you take the branding off
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


The tank should be worth the money without the branding, don't you think? Isn't the value of the ADA tank in its build quality and looks? Does that little sticker make it worth more?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Proof of brand has got to be worth something, right? People pay more for certified things all the time. Knowing it is an Ada tank and not a nice DIY likely does have some value. 


From what I see in the sns, Ada stuff does seem to keep an unreasonable resale value. Much better than an aga or marineland, that is for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey sorry to just butt in, but stupid question: what does the new one look like? Like the "D" is not round like this font but kinda squared off instead?


----------

